# Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Nachdem letztens bei einem Freund mit Neid gesehen habe wie er seine Musik vom Macbook von der Couch aus an seine Anlage streamt (Airplay) - war ich von dem System richtig angetan. 
Das Problem ist nur dass ich nix mit Apple zu tun haben will (schon gar nicht mit iTunes) und bei der Suche nach Alternativen nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin.
Daher die Frage ob es gute Alternativen zu diesem System gibt und was man da für Hardware/ Software benötigt...

Danke


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Da bietet sich z.B. soetwas an: Festplatten/Video-Streaming | Geizhals.at Österreich

Airplay taugliche Anlagen lassen sich auch (wenn W-LAN vorhanden ist) auch direkt, ohne weitere Hardware unter Windows ansteuern, etwa mit dem AirMediaPlayer


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Was genau hast Du denn vor? Vom PC aus Musik zur Anlage schicken, egal wie (also auch mit Hilfe von Netzwerk-Mediaplayer oder so), oder willst Du unbedingt ein kleines Gerät, das man auch mal problemlos mitnehmen kann und dass Du am Laptop und an einer ANlage anschleißt, damit es kabellos klappt?


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Also ich stelle mir das so vor: sitze mit Notebook voller Musik auf der Couch und spiele die Lieder über die Anlage ab - ohne die ganze Zeit aufstehen zu müssen, um am PC dann die richtige Musik einzustellen. Bei dem Apple-Produkt ist es ja so, dass am Audioeingang der Anlage eine kleine Kiste hängt die mit dem Notebook kommuniziert und drahtlos die Musik empfängt und sie über die Anlage abspielt...


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Vom Notebook aus hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten: per WLAN einfach Streamen, dann brauchst Du halt nen MEdiaplayer, der an den Router angeschlossen wird oder auch per WLAN ins Netzwerk eingebunden ist. Oder aber per Bluetooth, da soll es aber in Sachen Qualität nicht so dolle sein.


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*



> dann brauchst Du halt nen MEdiaplayer, der an den Router angeschlossen wird oder auch per WLAN ins Netzwerk eingebunden ist.


sorry, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht - ich möchte meinen HifiAnlage doch nur zwingen, ohne Kabel Musik wiederzugeben die auf einem mobilen Datenträger gespeichert ist, z.B. ein Notebook (Smartphone wär auch toll). Router oder WLAN habe ich nicht, dachte halt es reicht ein WLAN oder Bluetooth oder was auch immer-Stick ans Notebook zu hängen, den Empfänger/Wandler an den Verstärker anschliessen und los gehts....


----------



## skyw8lk3r (15. September 2011)

Such dir mal von belkin das ding raus.
Das schließt du per chinch an die anlage und verbindest dann lappi und das gerät via bluetooth.

Bin grad nur mit handy online sonst würde ich dir das raussuchen

Edit
Hier habs doch recht schnell gefunden
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0037LHUSE?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*



debalz schrieb:


> sorry, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht - ich möchte meinen HifiAnlage doch nur zwingen, ohne Kabel Musik wiederzugeben die auf einem mobilen Datenträger gespeichert ist, z.B. ein Notebook (Smartphone wär auch toll). Router oder WLAN habe ich nicht, dachte halt es reicht ein WLAN oder Bluetooth oder was auch immer-Stick ans Notebook zu hängen, den Empfänger/Wandler an den Verstärker anschliessen und los gehts....


 Hast Du nur ein Modem, oder wie darf man das verstehen? Also, dann wird es natürlich schwieriger, außer eben per Bluetooth. zB das bei amazon, was skywalker verlinkte - allerdings ist das eben, wie angedeutet, auch sehr vom Anspruch abhängig. Viele finden das qualitativ zu schlecht, andere sind hochzufrieden...


----------



## norse (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Das Belkin gerät kann ich empfehlen!! Sehr gute Tonqualität und funktioniert einwandfrei mit Handy und Notebook. Allerdings hab ich es nicht mit Windows-Rechnern probiert, aber ich denke das sollte auch laufen. Am besten im I-Net bestellen, ausprobieren und im Notfall einfach zurück schicken!

Der Nachteil hierbei ist halt das Bluetooth das nur über einige Meter funktioniert und wenn mal jmd dazwischen läuft oder so kann es schonmal zu Probleme kommen.

hier wäre was mit W-LAN: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/289989
das ist ein Videostreamer, den kannst du dann natürlich auch für nur Audio nutzen! Kannst ja mal nach testberichten suchen bzw dir das Handbuch runterladen, dann siehst du auch wie das ganze dann funktioniert in Windows!


sry grad überlesen du hast ja garkein wlan  das ist schlecht! nicht alle Geräte können ein AdHoc netz aufbauen. also entweder wlanrouter holen und los geht's oder du musst eine Bluetooth Lösung nehmen!
*Sound Creative SB Wireless Receiver* soll das auch können! Er macht aber nur audio.

Es gibt da also schon einiges was du machen kannst. kosten sind dann aber am Ende fast bzw über nem Airport Express von Apple. Aber wenn das für dich keine Lösung darstellt ist das außen vor. Falls du ein klein Homeserver hast auf dem Linux läuft kannst du das Airplay auch emulieren, Firmware vom Airport Express ist kein problem zum laufen zu bringen unter linux.

google einfach ein wenig nach "Wlan audio Empfänger", da findest einiges

z.B. *Sitecom Wireless Audio Transmitter WL-060*


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*



> Hast Du nur ein Modem, oder wie darf man das verstehen?


habe schon einen Router aber keinen WLAN. Prinzipiell gefällt mir das was skywalker empfiehlt, aber gibts nicht eine andere, genauso einfache Übertragungsarten als Bluetooth mit mehr Reichweite und besserer Quali?
Kanns leider nicht besser/ technischer ausdrücken was ich möchte da ich auf dem Gebiet echt keine Ahnung habe. Es ist halt so, dass ich den größten Teil meiner Musiksammlung mittlerweile auf Festplatte habe und es leid bin jedesmal den Rechner anzumachen bzw dahinzugehen wenn mir gerade nach einer Musik ist die sich auf einer Festplatte befindet. Würde mir dann gerne ein kleines Note/Netbook holen, die Musik da draufschaufeln und sie von der Couch aus an die Anlage schicken...
Sorry für die diffuse Beschreibung.....


----------



## Iceananas (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Es gibt schon länger ein Airplay-Gegenstück in der Nicht-Apple-Welt, namens DLNA.

Meistens ist dieses Feature in Mediaplayern, Fernsehr etc. fest eingebaut, von daher ist es wahrscheinlich nie sonderlich aufgefallen (war ja klar dass Apple wieder ein Trubel drum macht, dass sie endlich auch sowas hinbekommen haben )

Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass es keine reine Audiostreamklienten gibt, sondern man müsste gleich ein Multimediastreamer nehmen der 1080p streamt und eSATA sowie USB Anschlüsse hat  
Asus O!Play Air HDP-R3 Media Player, Full HD 1080p: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Damit lässt sich eine WLAN Verbindung aufbauen und direkt vom Windoof Media Player aus streamen.

Obs ähnliche Player mit weniger Funktionsumfang und damit billiger gibt weiß ich nicht, kannst ja mal selber schauen ^^


Generell ist es ein bisschen umpraktisch, wenn man kein WLAN im Haus hat und über WLAN streamen will, denn ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Teile aller mit Ad-Hoc arbeiten. Im zweifelsfall beim Support vorher mal fragen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Meistens ist dieses Feature in Mediaplayern, Fernsehr etc. fest eingebaut, von daher ist es wahrscheinlich nie sonderlich aufgefallen (war ja klar dass Apple wieder ein Trubel drum macht, dass sie endlich auch sowas hinbekommen haben )


 Na, die anderen Hersteller sind einfach zu dumm und "müssen" ja inzwischen sogar bei stinknormalen Kopfhörern dazuschreiben, dass die auch "für ipod" geeignet sind, weil ipod-User ansonsten nicht wüssten, dass jeder Furz-Kopfhörer an jedem ipod oder sonstigen MP3-Player funktioniert...  Aber ich nutze DLNA bisher nicht, zB warum soll ich extra meinen LCD-TV anhaben, nur um mit dem Musik zu streamen? ^^ 


@topic: das beste wäre halt, wenn Du Dir nen WLAN-Router holst. Wäre für Dein Laptop ja sowieso eine gute Möglichkeit, damit Du mit dem Ding online gehen kannst. Und so teuer sind WLAN-Router ja nicht. MIt WLAN hast Du wiederum viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## debalz (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Airplay Alternative für PC gesucht!!*

Habs mittlerweile so gemacht: Tablet + Bluetooth Adapter gekauft, Musik aufs Tablet geschaufelt, Adapter an Hifi Anlage angeschlossen und play! Erstaunlich guter Klang, dachte über Bluetooth geht so was nicht gut aber es funzt


----------

